# New Tivo Experience



## eherbst (Mar 10, 2018)

I just purchased a new Tivo Bolt Vox. I do not like the new Tivo Experience. Anyway to move mine back in time? Or is there someway to get the Home screen less cluttered and confusing 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

See: How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1

(At the cost of any existing recordings & settings; and the loss of voice control functionality via the remote.)


----------



## eherbst (Mar 10, 2018)

krkaufman said:


> See: How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1
> 
> (At the cost of any existing recordings & settings; and the loss of voice control functionality via the remote.)


Thanks. I'll leave it alone.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## johnd01 (Dec 17, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> See: How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1
> 
> (At the cost of any existing recordings & settings; and the loss of voice control functionality via the remote.)


What is Hydra?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

johnd01 said:


> What is Hydra?


That depends.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

johnd01 said:


> What is Hydra?


See: Search | TiVoCommunity Forum

Basically... the code name for TiVo's new UI experience. (aka gen4, New TiVo Experience, TiVo Experience 4, TE4, version 21.*)


----------



## carterblumeyer (Nov 9, 2003)

I Believe it still needs lots of work to get the core TiVo features and functions missing from the old UI to keep the "TiVo Difference" from the standard cable company box


krkaufman said:


> See: Search | TiVoCommunity Forum
> 
> Basically... the code name for TiVo's new UI experience. (aka gen4, New TiVo Experience, TiVo Experience 4, TE4, version 21.*)


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

johnd01 said:


> What is Hydra?


I just saw the video below from TiVo and after viewing I'm glad my TiVo's are too old to have Hydra. I'm not a fan of the boxes trying to predict my viewing habits and prefer doing things myself. One of the first things I do when getting a new (or refurbished) TiVo is to turn off suggestions.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

lujan said:


> I'm not a fan of the boxes trying to predict my viewing habits and prefer doing things myself.


I'm speculating but I suspect part of the driving force behind the prediction approach is that TiVo can use it to insert sponsored results, much like search engines do. When I think about it, I'm annoyed that TiVo, a device we use to avoid commercials, forces advertising on us in so many ways without any ability to opt-out.


----------



## dave13077 (Jan 11, 2009)

krkaufman said:


> I'm speculating but I suspect part of the driving force behind the prediction approach is that TiVo can use it to insert sponsored results, much like search engines do. When I think about it, I'm annoyed that TiVo, a device we use to avoid commercials, forces advertising on us in so many ways without any ability to opt-out.


You can opt out. It's called selling the box and using something else.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> When I think about it, I'm annoyed that TiVo, a device we use to avoid commercials, forces advertising on us in so many ways without any ability to opt-out.


Last week I had "pause ads" for Hulu. In fairness, the instructions to kill the ad were on the screen. Also, I don't know of any TiVo ad that slows me down.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

dave13077 said:


> You can opt out. It's called selling the box and using something else.


Wait... what?!? I agreed to Lifetime service with TiVo. Are you telling me I'm not obligated to keep using these boxes and won't be hit with a penalty if I get rid of them?!? Why had no one told me this before...!!?!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> Last week I had "pause ads" for Hulu. In fairness, the instructions to kill the ad were on the screen. Also, I don't know of any TiVo ad that slows me down.


Yeah, Handmaid's Tale is being pushed this week on our boxes.

As for slowing down... having to hit the Down arrow to hide the pause ad effectively slows one down; having sponsored content inserted in the Discovery bar requires time to visually/mentally process; TiVo continuing to push the Discovery bar and predictive widgets as "personalization," rather than actually implementing personalization (i.e. user profiles) results in me having to wade through all content saved or bookmarked on the box rather than just the content in which I'm interested. YMMV; and I'm totally cool with that. _(Meaning, the earlier comment wasn't that big of a complaint, and here endeth my participation in this sidebar.)_


----------

